# 605SS firing pin reset issue



## carioti8 (Jul 15, 2017)

I just bought a taurus 605, I have shot it a few times already. I was doing some dry fire drills with it and the firing pin started to stick. it is not resetting after I release the trigger. It is just free floating now and I have to use gravity to retract it. I have not worked on revolvers much, but I have some amateur gunsmithing knowledge. Anyone know if this is something easy or should I just send it in for warranty work?


----------

